# Getting rid of magazines, brand catalogues, etc



## Bloof (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi all,

I am looking to get rid of (sell?) my magazines, auction books and brand catalogues/ads/etc.

The time in my life has come to make some space. Can anyone recommend how best to do that? The weight of the stuff is probably around 20kg to 40kg or more. I have many REVOLUTION magazines which weight a ton.
I would rather sell but am willing to sell at a low price for the whole lot.

I live in the Netherlands.

Most of it dates from 2005 to 2012.

Examples (there's plenty more stuff):

Plenty of magazines, mostly Revolution Magazine (original, US version, French version), maybe about 50 of them.










Vacheron Constantin notebook:



















Glashutte DVDs










Brand catalogues (eg Patek 2005/06 and 2006/07, Breguet )


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Is there not Ebay in the Netherlands?

Pretty sure you'd get a decent price for some of the branded bits from the big boys, and then stick everything else in a big old pile of 'job lot'?

But I have no idea, it is not an area of this hobby I have ever dabbled in.


----------



## Monaque (Sep 13, 2021)

Used to collect watch magazines, until they started to send them out in PDF form, which makes much more sense from a financial point of view but isn't really like a magazine. As mentioned you could try Ebay.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I would suggest eBay. If you read the forum rules you will see the required terms before you can advertise on this forum.


----------



## Bloof (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks for the replies, I wasn't trying to advertise here, I just wanted some advice on where to go to advertise. They have Ebay here of course, but I want to get rid of the whole lot, I don't want to sell individually. I was hoping there was another place to find people interested.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bloof said:


> I was hoping there was another place to find people interested.


 Depending on your location, auction sales/ specialist watch fairs can be a good way of selling such items. It may require a bit of input though, cataloguing items etc. I was in a similar situation a few years ago, and sadly, due to lack of interest, most of it went in the recycling bin.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bloof said:


> I was hoping there was another place to find people interested.


 Somewhere like this, maybe? A way to make contact with dealers who might be interested.

https://www.rikketik.nl/


----------



## Bloof (Oct 6, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Somewhere like this, maybe? A way to make contact with dealers who might be interested.
> 
> https://www.rikketik.nl/


 That could be a good place to start, find someone who could take the load off. Thanks.



WRENCH said:


> Depending on your location, auction sales/ specialist watch fairs can be a good way of selling such items. It may require a bit of input though, cataloguing items etc. I was in a similar situation a few years ago, and sadly, due to lack of interest, most of it went in the recycling bin.


 Such a pity. I managed to sell my whole CCG collection to a reseller I found on ebay a few months ago, my hope is that I can find someone similar for this, except the shipment is ridiculous due to the weight of the items, I might scour ebay and ask resellers in Europe if they're interested.
These magazines are great quality (especially Revolution) and they shouldn't be destroyed but that is what might happen.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Odd suggestion but..

You can bulk buy photo frames cheaply and sell the adverts/pictures framed page by page to interior designers etc by contacting them and producing examples of the work.

These things cannot be reproduced for sale by the interior designers but the original pictures can be sold by the owners of the actual items.

Its just the same as entering the antique business, provide an example to a client by appointment and ask for sale then state that sale can be reproduced

I have a friend of a friend doing this with comic books from his childhood.


----------



## Monaque (Sep 13, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> Odd suggestion but..
> 
> You can bulk buy photo frames cheaply and sell the adverts/pictures framed page by page to interior designers etc by contacting them and producing examples of the work.
> 
> ...


 Interesting idea. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Catawiki could be an option, or contact Laurence at https://amsterdamtimeclassics.nl/Home/ if you can deliver to Amsterdam. He is a good watch guy


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

scottswatches said:


> Catawiki could be an option, or contact Laurence at https://amsterdamtimeclassics.nl/Home/ if you can deliver to Amsterdam. He is a good watch guy


 A good watch guy he may be, but "Laurence of Amsterdam" sounds like an entirely different movie.


----------

